# Installing MAC OSX 10.5 on Power MAC G5



## kalpesh (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
I am trying to install *MAC OS X 10.5* on Power Mac G5, but MAC OS X 10.5 Dual layer DVD(burned copy, not a retail copy) won't work in Power Mac G5 super drive.
So, is there any way to install through External Hard Drive or USB External DVD drive or through another MAC or PC using firewire or network connection?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

In what way is it "not working"

Is it a burned copy, or a retail copy?

My co-worker is running leopard just fine on his G5 so I know not a compatibility issue.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kalpesh said:


> ...but MAC OS X 10.5 Dual layer DVD won't work in Power Mac G5 super drive.


Wrong. Either a defect with your optical drive or disc. More likely the latter, especially if it's a burned disc or a non-retail disc. (i.e.; came with another new Mac, which in that case, no, it will not work on your G5.)


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Is this a real retail 10.5 disk? I've seen burned copies have this problem on a few different machines. I've also see a couple G5's have this problem with real 10.5 disks. 

Will the G5 read the disk at all? Does it just not boot from it? 

If it will read it or if you have another computer, you can use Disk Utility to make a disk image of it. Make sure you pick Read/Write with no compression. Once the disk image is done, you can restore the image using Disk Utility to an External hard drive. Then plug the HD into the G5 and hold option on boot. 

It will see the HD as an OS X Install disk and away you go. If you have an old small drive kicking around, I recommend leaving it intact so that in the future, you can use it to install on any machine you have that supports Leopard. All you need is about 10GB.


----------

